# Excuse



## tuxclimb

Hola, en primer lugar pido disculpas por el tipo de pregunta,es un asunto de sentimientos, necesito ayuda con una frase en rumano, he estado mirando diccionarios, apuntes, paginas web, etc, etc, y la verdad es que no le doy mucha coherencia a los textos que he conseguido escribir.

Mis conocimientos del idioma rumano abarcan tan solo algunas palabras y alguna frase muy simple (P.ejm: te quiero   )

Es una disculpa para una persona muy especial (nos comunicabamos por medio del ingles y su hermana, ella traducia, etc, ya se, complicado, pero ya se sabe, el amor no tiene fronteras   ) el problema es que la fastidie y su hermana no esta con lo que me es imposible comunicarme con esta persona, agradeceria muchisimo la ayuda prestada.

"Se que la situacion no fue adecuada y siento verguenza por ello, si quieres podemos olvidarlo todo y empezar de nuevo, me siento solo sin ti y por eso me comporte asi aquella noche, pero si no quieres saber mas de mi lo respetare y lo comprendere."

De nuevo, disculpas por el tipo de consulta y muchisimas gracias.


----------



## Jana337

Hello Tuxclimb and welcome! 

You will greatly increase your chances of receiving a timely and accurate reply if you translate your request in English. The combination Romanian-English is probably more common than Romanian-Spanish.

You can have it translated in our Spanish forum.

Hope this helps,

Jana


----------



## Jana337

You are lucky: I checked in our member list that our most active Romanian member actually speaks Spanish

I will let him know so that he can help you as soon as possible.

Jana


----------



## tuxclimb

ok, sorry for the post here.

And thanks.


----------



## Jana337

tuxclimb said:
			
		

> ok, sorry for the post here.
> 
> And thanks.


No, why? Your post is where it should be. You couldn't post this in the Spanish forum where only Spanish and English are permitted. I have alerted our Romanian member. Hopefully he appears soon.

Jana


----------



## tuxclimb

I was reading fast, and i dont have this domain of english (you can see in this post)  for translating  the entire text.

I think you know it, cuestion's of love,,  using the exactly words is very important 

Thank you again, for alerting the Romanian member.


----------



## marco_bcn

tuxclimb said:
			
		

> Hola, en primer lugar pido disculpas por el tipo de pregunta,es un asunto de sentimientos, necesito ayuda con una frase en rumano, he estado mirando diccionarios, apuntes, paginas web, etc, etc, y la verdad es que no le doy mucha coherencia a los textos que he conseguido escribir.
> 
> Mis conocimientos del idioma rumano abarcan tan solo algunas palabras y alguna frase muy simple (P.ejm: te quiero  )
> 
> Es una disculpa para una persona muy especial (nos comunicabamos por medio del ingles y su hermana, ella traducia, etc, ya se, complicado, pero ya se sabe, el amor no tiene fronteras  ) el problema es que la fastidie y su hermana no esta con lo que me es imposible comunicarme con esta persona, agradeceria muchisimo la ayuda prestada.
> 
> "Se que la situacion no fue adecuada y siento verguenza por ello, si quieres podemos olvidarlo todo y empezar de nuevo, me siento solo sin ti y por eso me comporte asi aquella noche, pero si no quieres saber mas de mi lo respetare y lo comprendere."
> 
> De nuevo, disculpas por el tipo de consulta y muchisimas gracias.


 


Hello,

Ok, I have been alerted and I have to say I felt quite proud for it. I'm just happy to be able to help. There's no problem, I speak both English and Spanish!

"Sé que la situación no fue adecuada y siento verguenza por ello, si quieres podemos olvidarlo todo y empezar de nuevo, me siento solo sin ti y por eso me comporté asi aquella noche, pero si no quieres saber más de mi lo respetaré y lo comprenderé."

translates as:

"Stiu ca situatia nu a fost adecvata si ma simt rusinat din cauza asta. Daca vrei, putem sa uitam totul si sa o luam de la capat, ma simt singur fara tine si de aceea m-am comportat astfel in acea noapte. Dar, daca nu mai vrei sa stii nimic despre mine, iti voi intelege si respecta decizia."

I hope the translation doesn't come too late and I also hope to be here next time somebody needs my help.

Best wishes to you all.

Marco

P.S. Tuxclimb, deja de pedir tantas disculpas, los asuntos de sentimientos no són nada del otro mundo.  Espero que te haya ayudado mi traducción.


----------



## tuxclimb

Hi, Marco, and very thanks  , your translate help me, she's  very especial for me.
Thanks again.

Muchisimas gracias, de verdad ella es muy especial para mi, me resulta importante poder expresar estas cosas, asi tan claras, me has dado una alegria, considero importante el esfuerzo y poder expresar las cosas asi, espero que ella tambien   de nuevo gracias.


----------



## marco_bcn

De nada, Tuxclimb, espero poder ayudarte siempre que tengas que expresarte en rumano.

Marco.


----------



## tuxclimb

Muchas gracias otra vez, tal vez te tenga de padrino jejeje, en serio me has sido de mucha ayuda, pues al final la cosa parece que se arregla, menos mal por que esta persona es realmente especial para mi, ya veo que no tienes ningun problema con el español, y supongo que con el catalan tampoco, soy de barcelona pero si necesitas ayuda espero poder ayudarte, gracias de nuevo.


----------

